# Loose Shirts ok?



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

It is a safety issue (you don’t want loose clothing to catch on anything, just like in Western) but also most instructors prefer it so that they can see your position clearly. If you can get it ok-ed by the instructor then it’s fine. Also if you ride on your own, nobody cares really. We ride in puffy winter jackets without any issues (well - other than the standard irritation because of bulky clothing).

But if you want to compete it might be a bit of a problem - all disciplines have their own “looks” which should be adhered to. And yes, they are all form-fitting. However, most competitions allow/require competition jackets which if properly fitted look really smart. Most larger riders in competition gear look very elegant, at least to me.

I’ve also tried loose shirts to try to hide the pandemic weight gain but I didn’t like it - there is slightly more chafing and fabric flapping because it wasn’t moving with me. I’ve reverted to form-fitting tops and if people don’t like my fat they are welcome to avert they eyes and look at something they find more pleasing.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I ride English at a low-key show barn and I wear loose clothes (shirt and pants), not official riding clothes. No one has ever said anything. I agree with @Horsef that it can make it hard for an instructor to assess your position. I've watched videos of me riding and it does make it hard to see.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

There's loose and then there's loose. You do NOT have to wear shirts that look like this:










That looks like all kinds of impractical to me - but I realize white is typical for dressage (though at least in Canada, they are more accepting of other colours now). 

You can wear shirts that fit like this: 










And no, I do not tuck my shirts into my breeches. I don't show so I can wear what I want, even for a lesson. This is what I wore for a lesson last week (don't mind my weird position, my coach was getting us to do a stretch exercise):










You do not want something that is baggy though. But it doesn't have to be form-fitting. I like this style from Decathlon and it's pretty cheap. I find it flattering: Women's Short-Sleeved Mesh Horse Riding Polo Shirt 500 - Dark Blue/Navy

You just need something that is not form-fitting, but it shouldn't be so loose that it flaps around and gets in the way.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Oh - yes, as @ACinATX said - visit the yards beforehand. If you want to go to a high level, prim and proper yard where everyone is slick and shiny, you will most probably feel self conscious in a loose top.

I don’t think that most yards are like that though. At my yard if you are in safe gear and don’t have too many holes in your clothing you’d fit right in. Horse slobber is acceptable in any quantity. A loose shirt wouldn’t register on anyone’s radar.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I have never worn tight tops to ride, whether casually, in lessons, at clinics, or showing. As others have said, extremely bulky and flowy to the point that it's a safety issue isn't good, but you don't need to feel like you've been shrink-wrapped, either!!

I like an "active wear" style of shirt. Just enough cling to see what my body is doing generally, but something with lots of stretch, breathability, and maybe even a little ruching -- and doesn't highlight every detail. Target and Walmart and places like that are the way to go -- don't bother with overpriced specialty "riding" tops. There are zero advantages.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I wear and wore T-shirts or Henley button placket shirt that was not form fitting but not loose and billowy.
Hanes brand or similar was my choice and pocketbook affordability.
On a "fluffier" rider to tight is not pretty, but very loose and blouse-y is just as bad.
I'm a bit fluffy and had been fluffier at one point in time...
Those hanging limp and loose clothes do not disguise your weight, to me who could wear it, it emphasizes your heavy and fat rolls.
Wear a nice t-shirt or Henley. tucked in or not is your choice.
Forget the blouse-y if you are self-conscious...it actually emphasizes your weight issue.
Remember to stand tall, spine straight, shoulders gently squared and back and be proud not hide with rounded shoulders...that again just emphasizes more what you are looking to hide.

Have fun and enjoy your time astride...
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

I have gone the other direction, from English to Western. But I haven't shown in many years! I usually ride in something loose but not baggy. Comfortable and weather appropriate...warm in winter (but not bulky) and sweat-wicking in summer. The only advantage I see to some riding specific clothing is shirts that are longer so that you don't end up with any exposed back skin. And at least the breeches that I have gotten are higher waisted, so again not flashing the tops of my undergarments to anyone. Yes, cute would be nice sometimes, but it all gets covered in horse snot, sweat, hair, etc... As long as you are comfortable and safe, wear what you like. 

BTW...I have to say that I will be that person wearing my English attire in a Western saddle. I love some stretchy pants and grippers on the butt. I don't care what other people think! 😊


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

loose shirts are rarely a safety issue. Heck, my bra, which was pretty tight fitting, got me hung up on a saddle horn once. I doubt a bra has a reputation for being 'dangerous'.

ride in what you find comfortable. to look your best get a nice looking white shirt with a collar, you can leave it un-ucked if you wish, just keep the length shortish, no 'tails', and maybe wear a vest over it.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> loose shirts are rarely a safety issue. Heck, my bra, which was pretty tight fitting, got me hung up on a saddle horn once. I doubt a bra has a reputation for being 'dangerous'.
> 
> ride in what you find comfortable. to look your best get a nice looking white shirt with a collar, you can leave it un-ucked if you wish, just keep the length shortish, no 'tails', and maybe wear a vest over it.


I got hung up by my bra once as well. It was at a commercial trail ride, first time I met those people. The guy just lifted me up and put me down before I realized what was happening - and he had this expression on his face like he was re-evaluating his life choices. So - yes - they are dangerous - I felt like I was going to have an aneurysm from blushing so much.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I doubt a Sumo wrestler could lift me up from dangling bra-wise from the horn. I had to extricate myself that time by 'remounting' . Ah, good times!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> I doubt a Sumo wrestler could lift me up from dangling bra-wise from the horn. I had to extricate myself that time by 'remounting' . Ah, good times!


Well - my incident was before the lockdowns. Right now - the horse would have to lie down for me to get off.


----------

